# Terminator Salvation



## Clark Kent (Jul 21, 2008)

*Terminator Salvation
By Cryozombie - 07-21-2008 08:55 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Ok, who saw the Trailer in front of Batman and what were your opinions?

I said, way back when T2 came out that the best Terminator movie they could make would be about the war in the future and the creation of the terminators.  Now, after the T3 and the Sarah Connor Chronicles, I have to wonder...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 22, 2008)

This is what happens when studio execs get greedy.
The last terminator should have been T2.


Some people cant leave well enough alone....Christopher Nolan.....take notice.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, 'cause, y'know, they just HAVEN'T KILLED THE FRANCHISE DEAD ENOUGH.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2008)

Agreed here. While the sci-fi version of the concept of man vs machine is an old one, the Terminator is a definite new twist to the idea and should've rightly ended with T2 as "a black highway rolling towards night" monologue leaving audiences to their own conclusions. 
But the grist mill has to keep grinding, movie moguls have to keep earning money to pay for their fleet deluxe editions all leather interior Lamborghini's and Ferrari's in their garages and to make their (current) girlfriends happy.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 22, 2008)

I saw the trailor. You can be sure they will keep making them if some money can be made. Curious to see how this one turns out. I don't get out to movies much anymore anyway so I will probably see this one as a rental!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2008)

stickarts said:


> I saw the trailor. You can be sure they will keep making them if some money can be made. Curious to see how this one turns out. I don't get out to movies much anymore anyway so I will probably see this one as a rental!


Well they added Christian Bale as the adult John Conner on to the roster so hopefully it'll be alright. If not anything it'll probably be one of those F/X extravaganzas. The main thing that would really help this film would be the story line. Believable in the Terminator universe that Cameron created so long ago. 

I like the concept because I can see bits and pieces of the technology in the film coming to pass today and in our near future. The Japanese are working hard to create walking and functioning robots hoping no doubt to create an I-Robot type but put military applications to it... The U.S. military are working hard to create robot drones (think bomb squad remote types) that go alongside troops that don't have to take cover when under fire and can target where insurgents or the enemy is and accurately fire upon them. Remember that funky six legged robot that can walk anywhere? Imagine a light .30 cal machine gun with about a couple thousand rounds of ammo mounted on it programmed to patrol a perimeter? 
We've already have and are continually advancing un-manned flying drones. How long before this application is applied to tanks and other armored (killing) vehicles? How long before we have robot sentries walking/guarding instillations and such? 

It is a bit of a jump to where programs become "self-aware" and decide that humans are un-necessary and therefore should be eliminated altogether but as we work to make computers smarter and smarter the very possibility of some hacker creating a virus and it infiltrating and corrupting programs that causes problems with un-manned machines/computers is frightening.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not too optimistic about this. I agree that ending it at T2 would've been the right artistic decision.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 22, 2008)

Schwing factor of 100!!!  I'm a big fan of C.Bale and Terminator so I am very excited for it.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2008)

I keep picturing him in _Reign of Fire_ when I try to imagine this movie...


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 25, 2008)

I think it will be a good movie. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 25, 2008)

And it appears that the Governor of California will not be in it and a T-800 will be played by Roland Kickingercould be interesting.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Roland Kickinger



Never heard of him! I had to look him up at the IMDb.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 25, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Never heard of him! I had to look him up at the IMDb.


 
I never heard of him either, I looked up the new terminator movie on IMDb and that is how I found out and then....I looked him up too.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 8, 2008)

Back in 94 Roland Kickinger debuted as "The Next Schwarzenegger" on the covers of Muscle and Fitness, MuscleMag, Flex, etc. This guy is Arnold's little cousin and is built like the govenator in muscle bellies and bone structures. I mean they did a 22 page spread. I still have the issue of MuscleMag where Kennedy made a big deal of him. From the same province in Austria etc.

He is a B actor like Hulk Hogan, only without good P.R. However, to the naysayers.......I think all 3 terminators were good. In 84 there wasn't the technology, nor in 91 to explain how the machines took over. Using the internet in 03 to spread the virus was the perfect and most plausible idea.

I am looking forward toward the take they take.  However, Arnold is just too old to do the part.  This is a reboot.  Roland is still young enough to pull it off.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 8, 2008)

Good points on all angles there, Matt :tup:.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh and go to Google.com and images.  Look up Roland Kickinger.  You will see the distinct similiarities.


----------

